# Started a forum, need some help



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 10, 2009)

forum is http://www.autolounge.com.jm.

it has a portal and stuff.

now big problem, in the address bar, my hosting company is showing, navigate the site to see. How do i get rid of that?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't. It's in their terms of conditions. You can't remove that or the copyright on the bottom of the page.

Forget it.


----------



## paulm (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like something wrong with either the configuration of your forum software or DNS settings.

I'm willing to bet that the forum config was set incorrectly (check the domain, host domain, or whatever name SMF uses for such a setting in the control panel, and make sure it is set to www.autolounge.com.jm and that the only possible reference to "fatcow.com" in the SMF config is for the MySQL database host, which is probably "localhost" or "127.0.0.1" anyway).

Also, I would honestly look into switching hosting providers, as this one is undoubtedly unreliable. I'd recommend taking a look around webhostingtalk.com to find a host which doesn't offer "Unlimited Hosting", as to my knowledge, there is no such thing as a hard drive with unlimited space, or a data pipe which is capable of handling unlimited traffic (complete false advertising on their part).

Also, I'd say try to avoid registering your domain with the host (if I'm not mistaken, you did this. Definitely not life or death situation, but its less of a headache if you avoid it), as you will have difficulty transferring it if that need ever arises.

Good luck


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 10, 2009)

Could it be as simple as this? http://www.autolounge.com.jm/ just redirects to http://autoloungejm.fatcow.com/forums/index.php.  If you want http://www.autolounge.com.jm/ in the addressbar after you have made a navigation click then simpleportal needs to changed so that all references are to  http://www.autolounge.com.jm/index.php rather than just /index.php.

(I think)

Am I right or wrong on that one? YES and NO


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 10, 2009)

the simpleportal .... hmmmm

edit: there is nowhere in there to change it


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 11, 2009)

re the fatcow thing .. ive past the time to return and i paid 1 yr :|


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 11, 2009)

feeling the burn, my site is down, im going to complain, i want a refund


----------



## Asylum (Feb 11, 2009)

Its working for me!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 11, 2009)

damn, just fired fatcow a warm email


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 11, 2009)

Darren said:


> off topic question, but how many unique visits do you get per day?




have no idea, havent checked as the site hasnt been launched as yet


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 12, 2009)

do you tink it has anythign do do with the fact that i installed the forum befoer i got the domain? i could only access it with the username.fatcow.com

is it possible to reinstall the forumf rom adiffernet perspective and keep the forum structure intact?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 12, 2009)

hey buddies


----------



## Darren (Feb 12, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> forum is http://www.autolounge.com.jm.
> 
> it has a portal and stuff.
> 
> now big problem, in the address bar, my hosting company is showing, navigate the site to see. How do i get rid of that?



I've opened your page in Internet Explorer 7.0 and I'm not experiencing your problem! Your hosting company can not be seen 





Edit:




[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> click on the forum link and see what happens, chekc the url
> 
> also my site is down again, fatcow is making life hard.





The forum link is fine, no mention of your host in the address bar


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 12, 2009)

click on the forum link and see what happens, chekc the url

also my site is down again, fatcow is making life hard.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 16, 2009)

is it possible to back up the forum in its present state and reinstall it?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2009)

reinstalled smf, problem went


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 3, 2009)

i need ppl to pummel and browse this site .. pass on the link to your friends now .. make them navigate at least 5 things www.autolounge.com.jm


gogogogogogogogogog


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2009)

Got the guys from ED over there!
Good guys!

I'll have to check that out and join up!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 3, 2009)

its kinda load tsting, i want to see how it holds up


----------

